# ReconAfrica - RECAF (OTC) RECO (TSX)



## RichLong (9 December 2020)

Have a look at what might be the biggest oil and gas discovery of the decade. 

ReconAfrica have found a deep sedimentary basin in Namibia and have licensed about 8 million acres. Drilling will commence in about 3 weeks. This story is just getting out. Some believe the share price could increase by 50-100x over the next year. 

It's an incredible story. You won't regret looking into it, I promise.  

Visit this useful Facebook Investors Group and watch a few of the videos. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1338945173125257 









						Germany Will Have Less Than 3 Months Of Gas If Russia Halts Supply | OilPrice.com
					

Despite faster storage builds than usual, Germany will only have enough natural gas to cover two and a half months of consumption this winter if Russia completely suspends deliveries




					oilprice.com
				




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iv-P2wahaBk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgniBroy2YQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## RichLong (9 December 2020)

The forecast is staggering...









						ReconAfrica: The Key To Unlocking 120 Billion Barrels Of Oil Potential In The Kavango Basin
					





					www.valuethemarkets.com
				













						Reconnaissance Energy Africa Ltd. (RECO.V) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance
					

Find the latest Reconnaissance Energy Africa Ltd. (RECO.V) stock quote, history, news and other vital information to help you with your stock trading and investing.




					ca.finance.yahoo.com


----------



## RichLong (10 December 2020)

This small Canadian based company has brought many veteran oil men out of retirement including Nick Steinsberger the man who invented the slick water frack back at the turn of the century.  They joined to company based on the excitement of being part of a team that may have discovered a massive oil field.  Here' an interesting video about fracking and Nick...


----------



## RichLong (10 December 2020)

Here's a presentation given at the Petroleum Club in Houston Texas by ReconAfrica company executives about a month ago. Worth a watch!


----------



## RichLong (11 December 2020)

A quick overview ...


----------



## RichLong (11 December 2020)

Here's the corporate presentation for anyone interested in learning more.  
http://www.catalog.directory/RECON Reports/Recon_2020_7_13.html


----------



## RichLong (12 December 2020)

Here's a consolidated "bookshelf" of reports from this company.  http://www.catalog.directory/RECON ...7Dcb11cKiHQz4CR1YBMfq4Rhjflj33gZWqVzqAhQfcPKI


----------



## RichLong (17 December 2020)

From a recent oilprice.com interview. Dan Jarvie of ReconAfrica anticipates that within the 6,000 ft. Permian section they will encounter layers of net petroleum bearing source rock between 300-400 ft. thick. Jarvie calculates that if the source rock is 400 thick on average, the basin would contain 120 billion barrels of oil, based on only 12% of the acreage under lease. If its 300 ft, thick, it would contain 90 billion barrels. The sedimentary layers will be about 60-90 feet thick. It would take only a handful of layers within the 6,000 ft. Permian section to total 300-400 ft. of source rock.


----------



## RichLong (17 December 2020)

First well spudding in about two weeks.  Results are months away...early Q2 ‘21.   Yes Enviros are on this now.  No one should be surprised. Locusts find a new field and will try to wreck it.  If you put a drill in the ground anywhere in the free world these maggots will oppose it.  Namibian Gov has 10% stake plus royalties.   That’s a pretty good incentive for a country with a GDP of $14.5B USA equivalent.  Ask yourself why would a basic all-star management team assemble from all walks of major oil players to form a Jr. exploration play in an African dessert?  You think they like what the science tells them?  ..... Epic opportunity ..risk of course..but if you are looking here you are already willing to accept it.   Possible play of a lifetime.


----------



## RichLong (17 December 2020)

2 Ways To Win Big On The Oil Price Rebound
					

Aggressive investors who know how to balance risk and reward are likely to be the biggest winners as oil prices rebound from record lows




					uk.finance.yahoo.com


----------



## RichLong (22 December 2020)

News from Namibia - - - https://m.marketscreener.com/quote/...UMNT7UYV3NojWmJBte9X8Ec9kCPtp4gB5WiEI_n5x4tyk


----------



## RichLong (16 January 2021)

This stock has more than doubled since I first posted about it on December 9th.  Many believe it's just getting started. Have a closer look. It could become the oil & gas play of the decade.  The analyst covering it believes it could reach 6x the current price with a modest discovery. Drilling is now underway.


----------



## essexnautilus (26 April 2021)

How can you buy this stock in Australia? What site?


----------

